# U.S. military medics use old and new techniques to save wounded in Afghanistan



## pardus (Jan 25, 2011)

*U.S. military medics use old and new techniques** to save wounded in Afghanistan *
  By David Brown
 Monday, November 1, 2010; 5:13 PM 


 AT BAGRAM AIR BASE, AFGHANISTAN Bleeding to death has always been the  chief hazard of war wounds - and the control of bleeding the first task  of the combat surgeon. Ambroise Pare knew that 460 years ago.
 A French physician who treated some of the first combat wounds caused by  firearms, Pare observed in 1550 that when amputating a limb there was  less bleeding if blood vessels were tied off with silk thread rather  than cauterized with a hot iron. For that and other gentler practices he  became known as the "father of surgery."
 Pare's professional descendants are still obsessed with bleeding....

Rest of article here...

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/11/01/AR2010110104802_pf.html


----------



## Muppet (Jan 25, 2011)

Good read bro. Thanks. I miss being a medic in the Army.

F.M.


----------



## Nasty (Jan 26, 2011)

Excellent read Pardus! I've had the honor of working with a couple of the Docs quoted in the article and I'm not surprised that they have advanced battlefield medicine so much.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 26, 2011)

we





Firemedic said:


> Good read bro. Thanks. I miss being a medic in the Army.
> 
> F.M.


well, you do work in a demilitarized zone.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Dove tails well with the "direct blood transfusion" thread.

RF 1


----------

